# "Power Baits" selber herstellen!!!!!



## wassermonster (27. Mai 2008)

Hallo liebe Anglerfreunde,

wer kennt es nicht? Das Power Bait fliegt ewig vom Haken und der Kram ist ja nun echt nicht günstig.Habe dann nachgedacht und die ideale und vor allem günstige Alternative gefunden.Super fängig an jedem Forellenteich!!! Habe es an 4 Teichen probiert und bin nie unter 5 Forellen nach Hause gegangen.

So,jetzt zur Materialliste:

1 Baitformer(kostet ca 3-4 Euro)
1 Weisse!!! Modelliermasse(Fimo oder sowas in der Art,gibt es in allen Variationen und Farben im Bastelladen.)Lufttrocknend ist bestens!!!
1 mal Glitter auch aus dem Bastelgeschäft.Gibt es auch in allen möglichen Farben.Kostet so zwischen 2-3 Euro.


So,los gehts:

Ihr nehmt eure "Knete" und kippt den Glitter dazu.Dann muss das ganze verdammt gut durchgeknetet werden,damit das Glitter auch wirklich gut verteilt ist.#6

So,jetzt geht es ans eingemachte!!

Am besten ist wenn ihr wenig!!!!!!!!! Öl auf den Baitformer tut,dann lässt sich der Kram besser lösen.

Tja,dann einfach wie Powerbait in den Former,rausholen und ein Loch durchstechen,damit ihr hinterher das Vorfach durchziehen könnt.Geht am besten mit Omas Stopfnadel

Dann müsst ihr die Dinger mindestens 2 Tage trocknen lassen,damit sie richtig hart werden.

Wer will kann natürlich auch Bienenmadenöl mit in das Zeug kneten,oder gemahlene Forellenpellets.Das ist Variabel.

Anbei bemerkt halten die Teile zwar nicht ewig am Haken,aber doch länger als Bait.

Also,aus einem 250 Gramm Paket Modeliermasse bekommt man mit ein wenig Glück so um die 500!!!!!! Teile.

Viel Spass und fangt mal schön.


----------



## Bondex (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Power Baits" selber herstellen!!!!!*

Wenn das funktioniert ist das eine gute Idee. Hast Du ein Bild davon wie Du das harte Zeug am Haken befestigt hast? Spucken die Forellen den Köder nicht wieder aus wenn sie merken das da was nicht stimmt? Das schmeckt doch ganz anders als Bait... Ich bin da noch skeptisch


----------



## wassermonster (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Power Baits" selber herstellen!!!!!*

Bis jetzt hat es immer geklappt,musst nur schnell genug den Anschlag setzen.

Also mit dem festmachen ganz ist ganz einfach:das Vorfach mit dem "Schlaufenende zuerst durch das Loch ziehen und dann bis zum Haken runterschieben.Den Haken kann man dann üblicherweise ganz gut in dem Loch fixieren.

Fotos folgen.Meine Kamera ist  grad kaputt.Aber sie sehen so aus wie Spirotec.Die kannst du dir auf der Seite www.blockhaus-wedemark.de anschauen.

PETRI HEIL#h


----------



## Bondex (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Power Baits" selber herstellen!!!!!*

aber genau das ist ja der Grund warum ich mit Bait fische. Die vorsichtigen Fische sollen doch erstmal richtig nehmen können. Also warte ich mit dem Anschlag (Bei Bait) sonst geht der ins Leere.
Deshalb habe ich ja auch bei vorsichtigen Fischen mit Spinner, Wobbler, Fliege Probleme weil der Haken nicht richtig sitzt. Mit dem Powerbaitimmitat lassen sich also auch wohl nur gierige Fische verhaften. Sowas habe ich mal mit geschnitztem Bait aus Styrodur versucht. Dieses wurde zuvor in Lockpulver getaucht. Damit ließ sich nicht ein einziger Fisch fangen leider


----------



## wassermonster (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Power Baits" selber herstellen!!!!!*

Das mit dem Styrodur ist auch ne gute Idee!!! Aber du hast recht: Die ganz vorsichtigen bekommst du mit meinem Zeug auch nicht,leider.Hab aber bis jetzt auch viel Glück gehabt

Na ja,vielleicht fällt mir ja irgendwann noch was besseres ein.

Bin ja recht erfinderisch,was das angeht.

Bis denne dann


----------



## Khaane (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Power Baits" selber herstellen!!!!!*

Mit speziellen Teighaken (Spirale) hält das Powerbait wesentlich länger am Haken und man benötigt nur noch sehr wenig Powerbait als Köder.

Leider sind die Haken etwas teurer als herkömmliche Modelle.


----------



## wassermonster (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Power Baits" selber herstellen!!!!!*

Die Teighaken sind schon ganz gut,das stimmt.Das sie teurer sind ist ärgerlich,aber nicht zu ändern.

Wie gesagt,das mit meiner Methode ist halt nur so eine Idee.

Ich bin da recht begeistert von.


----------



## Bondex (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Power Baits" selber herstellen!!!!!*

die Teighaken kann man selber basteln: Einfach eine Kugelschreiberspirale aufziehen - fertig
allerdings zum Auftreiben sind die nicht geeignet weil sie zu schwer sind


----------



## Borstenwurm (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Power Baits" selber herstellen!!!!!*

Wie siehts mit der Umweltschädlichkeit von der Modelliermasse aus ?

Gruß Borstenwurm


----------



## Bondex (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Power Baits" selber herstellen!!!!!*

Das Zeug ist vergleichbar mit Plastik


----------



## Borstenwurm (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: "Power Baits" selber herstellen!!!!!*

Löst es sich denn im Wasser auf?


----------



## wassermonster (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: "Power Baits" selber herstellen!!!!!*

Die meisten Modelliermassen sind biologisch abbaubar.Die,die ich benutze löst sich sehr,sehr langsam auf und wenn sie zu matschig wird nehme ich einfach ein neues " Baitimitat".Hatte ich mir auch lange Gedanken drüber gemacht.


----------



## wassermonster (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: "Power Baits" selber herstellen!!!!!*

So,habe versucht ein Bild hochzuladen.Irgendwie geht das nicht,weil das Bild zu grosss ist.Werde mich aber bemühen,schnelstens eine Lösung zu finden.

Petri Heil

wassermonster


----------



## wassermonster (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: "Power Baits" selber herstellen!!!!!*

habe immer noch keine ahnung wie ich hier mein bild hochladen soll.kann nur bilder bis 600 irgendwas kb hochladen.ist bei einer 5mp kamera schlecht möglich.na ja,werde weiterbasteln.ich krieg das schon hin


----------



## Truttafriend (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: "Power Baits" selber herstellen!!!!!*

moin Wassermonster #h

du musst die Bilder verkleinern (Auflösung herabsetzen) um sie hoch zu laden. Am besten so auf 640x480 Pixel.

Hier gibt´s eine Anleitung für Irfanview dazu.

Das ist auch ein sehr einfach zu bedienendes Programm. Es funktioniert über das Kontextmenü (Rechtsklick auf Datei) des Dateiexploreres.


----------



## Der_rheinangler (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: "Power Baits" selber herstellen!!!!!*

man kann sich so teighaken aber auch selber bauen und zwar indem man ne feder von nem kugelschreiber mit heisskleber and en schenkel des hakens klebt. Nach miss fällt die feder aber manchmal ab aber ich dneke der fisch ist dann n guter trost


----------



## Forellenhunti (24. August 2010)

*AW: "Power Baits" selber herstellen!!!!!*

Geht das nur mit weißer modelliermasse, weil du das "weiß" so betonst, oder kann ich auch andere nehmen???

Wo soll ich die Masse trocknen lassen unter der Heizung oder wird sie da porös, wie lange soll sie trocknen, soll ich sie auf zeitung legen und verformt sich die Masse beim trocknen nicht wieder???

Wie viel kostet die Modelliermasse???


Mfg
Forellenhunti


----------



## kati48268 (24. August 2010)

*AW: "Power Baits" selber herstellen!!!!!*

Na, ich möchte die Bastelfreude ja nicht bremsen, halte das aber für ziemlich überflüssig. 

Bei richtiger Handhabung (z.B. Teighaken, keine knüppelharten Würfe) hält Powerbait doch schon recht gut und es hat gerade den Vorteil ein 'Naturköder' zu sein, inkl. Geruch & Geschmack (i.d.R. durch Garnelenextrakt). Heißt, Fische halten ihn länger als Kunstköder.

Wenn ich auf den 'Naturködereffekt' verzichten kann, gibt's es reichlich, reichlich Auswahl an Streamern, Twistern, Kunstwürmern, und und und.

Hab ich keine Lust auf PB und will doch mit (richtigen) Naturködern fischen, erschlagen mich auch dann die Möglichkeiten; Bienenmade, Tebos, Mehlwurm, Wurm, Maden,... alles auch schleppfähig.

Kostenvorteil? Keine Ahnung was die Masse kostet, spätestens wenn Bienenmadenöl hinzu kommen soll, fliegt einem auch dieser mögliche Vorteil um die Ohren.
Und diverse rotierende Hart- & Weichplastikköder als PB-Alternative sind bereits am Markt etabliert.

Bleibt also der Spaß, es selbst zu basteln, der ist hingegen durchaus was wert.


----------



## Forellenhunti (26. August 2010)

*AW: "Power Baits" selber herstellen!!!!!*

Ich habe es gestern mal ausprobiert und muss sagen von der idee nicht schlecht aber das war es auch schon.
Es bringt nichts das Glitter gut einzukneten, da es nur hilfreich ist wenn es aussen auf der oberfläche ist.
Die Verkäuferin hat gesagt, ich solle erst formen, dann trocknen lassen und dann die Formen mit Uhu oder einem trocknendem Lack einschmieren und dann das Glitter drüberschmieren, damit es an dem "Powerbait" wortwörtlich "festklebt".
Doch wer will das schon?
Dann beißen die Fische ja erst recht nicht.

Das war mein erstes Problem. Das zweite ist, wenn du die Masse schön weich bearbeitest, kannst du nicht gerade schön ein loch durchbohren, da du es sonst wieder verformst, doch wenn du ein bischen wartest, damit du ein Loch durchbohren kannst, dann ist die masse zu hart um sie zu Formen.
Ausserdem brauchst du ein ziemlich großes Loch, damit die Schlaufe vom Vorfach (dran denken, sie ist Doppelt und da ist ein Knoten) durchpasst, dann musst du aufpassen und kaum verhindern, dass die Masse Risse bekommt und sich verformt.

Also ich werde jetzt mal testen, ob es beim angeln wirklich so erfolgreich und gut ist oder einfach nur dumm.



Idee hui, Auszuführen pfui.#d


----------



## noob4ever (17. März 2011)

*AW: "Power Baits" selber herstellen!!!!!*

bin auch für powerbait
ich fische immer mit 2 ruten, leichte wasserkugel - abwechselnd zieh ich immer ein stück ran, die meisten bisse kommen wenn die montage eine zeit lang gestanden hat, wenn man das mit knete machen würde, wür man kaum einen fisch fangen


----------

